# Urgh, Ignorant people..



## Nathyrra

Finding it hard being in the First Tri section sometimes. The ignorance flying around there is shocking. Having a child with special needs isn't a freaking curse.

My son isn't diseased. He's just different to what society deems as 'normal' and with the way the world is right now with 'normal people', Is it so bad to be different?

:hugs: and god bless mummies of babies with Special Needs. We have an acute insight into the beauty that really lies in the human psyche.


----------



## Rockell8788

It drives me mad I don't have a child with special needs but my best friend when I was little had downs and my god she was the most loving and kind person iv ever met and she's gone on to live a relatively normal life. My son isn't special needs but has health issues and people always say oh poor you having a sick child mist be hard. I think oh poor you for being so narrow minded and only seeing the negative. It makes him even more special and I'm so proud


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have to 100% agree with you. It really hurts. I feel like this about some stuff. Its like they are feared children isnt it. I hate peoples attitudes. Its not the end of the world. Its just a beginning of a new one! xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

My son may have a few "special" needs but he has all the "normal" needs too :D


----------



## velvetina

Sorry you are feeling like that hun, it is the last thing you need. Empathy goes a long way, one never knows what could happen. x


----------



## angelstardust

Its not a curse but it is often misunderstood. Hell, I used to think that cerebral palsy was a child in a wheelchair, drooling with no mental capacity at all. 

How wrong was I?


----------



## missjess

hurts me too... I think it is hard to adjust to the ''judgemental'' ignorant people. Unfortunately I don't think anything can be done other than trying to keep our cool and educate them on the subject. 

My son has suspected asperger syndrome. The comments I've had from family members\friends are horrible!!! 

I try to keep my mouth shut and educate them as best as I can even though all I want to do is hit them across the face because they are so mean and ignorant.... 


hugs xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Totally know what you are on about and what you mean hun :hugs: to you xx


----------



## Mumtobe20

I know what you mean I dont have a child with special needs however I work in a nursery and one of the little boys there has down syndrome. He is such a lovely little boy so happy and so affectionate, always wanting cuddles. People can be so cruel and judgemental about children with special needs. In actual fact all the kids at my nursery treat him like they treat their friends. They still play with him include him in activities they are doing which is really nice they dont treat him any different. It seems to be adults that are the problem with being judgemental and ignorant. By the way your little boy is beautiful (love your profile pic) and is no different from any other child x x


----------



## Foogirl

I'm fairly new to all this, but I'm glimpsing Abby's future and I want to weep for her.


----------



## angelstardust

You know girls, DS2 is 6 (I need to change my siggy) and the one thing I can tell you all is that it gets easier as they get older. Their care needs might be more and there may be more issues crop up (we are waiting on a kidney biopsy for him) but you get a better idea of what their adulthood will be like as they get bigger. The future is the scariest thing imaginable, but when it gets closer you can get a better idea of what it might involve and its not so scary when you know what it'll be bringing. 

You also get an attitude adjustment and don't think twice about telling folk to get to F if they start on your little star.


----------



## Foogirl

angelstardust said:


> You know girls, DS2 is 6 (I need to change my siggy) and the one thing I can tell you all is that it gets easier as they get older. Their care needs might be more and there may be more issues crop up (we are waiting on a kidney biopsy for him) but you get a better idea of what their adulthood will be like as they get bigger. The future is the scariest thing imaginable, but when it gets closer you can get a better idea of what it might involve and its not so scary when you know what it'll be bringing.
> 
> *You also get an attitude adjustment and don't think twice about telling folk to get to F if they start on your little star*.

This is what worries me the most. She is going to have to fight her own battles I know, but I'm going to find it really hard not to fight every one of them for her. I've already got that "attitude" (always have really!:haha:) I knew I was preparing for a time when it would come in useful :rofl:


----------



## angelstardust

It is useful. One of the most useful things you can have being a mum to a special child is being a big gobby shoite. lol!


----------



## Foogirl

angelstardust said:


> It is useful. One of the most useful things you can have being a mum to a special child is being a big gobby shoite. lol!

:rofl:

Box is well and truly ticked:thumbup:


----------

